# Photos sur Apple TV



## masterpact777 (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Sur ma tele, j écoute régulièrement les webradio via l Apple TV.
Je  l ai paramètre pour que les photos de répertoriées sur mon itunes apparaissent en ecomoniseur d écran.

Hors depuis une mise a jour de l'apple TV courant 2012, les pochettes de disques de mon iTunes apparaissent au milieu de mes photos....

Je n arrive pas a trouver au retirer ces pochettes.

Mais je pense que vous OUI.
Merci de votre aide.


----------

